# Percheron Draft



## countrygirl36 (Feb 26, 2012)

The hrose my trainer is now putting me on, 3 years old, I hae to ride him at a show. He is completly beautiful, 20 hands tall, but very strong and stubborn.


----------



## RedRacer7 (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow he is gorgeous! Good luck with him, I bet he'll do great!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow gorgeous boy. More pictures by any chance? He really is STUNNING


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

3 years old and 20 hands?!? He is absolutely drool worthy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I was wondering about that =/ Not sure if that's actually possible. Correct me if I'm wrong. Never mind that though he is still STUNNING. Good luck with him =)


----------



## countrygirl36 (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes 20 hands tall. We measured him the other day! And thanks!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

How tall is the person holding him in the photo?


----------



## countrygirl36 (Feb 26, 2012)

That is a friend of mine holding him in it, and I have no clue how tall she is, this picture was also taken a year ago. He has since grown some. We measured him 2 weeks ago.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

So how tall was he when he was a foal? or do you know? 3 years old and 20hh seems HUGE. wasn't the tallest horse like 22hh or somewhere around there?

Not meaning to get into an argument but that foal in your other thread is it the same foal? He looks like he should not have grown that much =/


----------



## countrygirl36 (Feb 26, 2012)

I dont know how tall he was when he was a foal, i met him 2 years ago, and he was already huge, tallest horse ever i believe was 25 hands, and he is done growing length wise he will just get more muscular at his chest and grow more strength width wise.


----------



## countrygirl36 (Feb 26, 2012)

yes he looks small in the other thread but that is his mother standing next to him, and she was also a draft horse


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow Very nice Percheron


----------



## countrygirl36 (Feb 26, 2012)

and to all questioning his height, he may be just short of 20 hands, we measured him as we were getting him ready to ride. But he is somewhere between 19.5 and 20. I was not the one measuring.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

he looks to be tall


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Does your trainer raise Percheron's


----------



## countrygirl36 (Feb 26, 2012)

No she doesn't raise Pecheron's, she has a wide variety of horses.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

19.5 eh? Hands have 4 inch measurements. So that would make him 22hh.


----------



## countrygirl36 (Feb 26, 2012)

My tainers were the ones measuring him, so I dont know the EXACT measurments just the abouts. He also hates getting measured, the measuring stick we use scares him, so he gets really fidgety


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Curious to know do you have any other pictures of him, possibly as a foal or older, I'm really curious to see if i can guesstimate his height. If you have any I'd prefer them with no people standing next to him. He baffles me.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

palominolover said:


> 19.5 eh? Hands have 4 inch measurements. So that would make him 22hh.


 
??? 19.5 hands would make him 19.5 hands. ???


----------



## countrygirl36 (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't have any other pictures at the moment, he doesnt stand still for very long, i only have a few of people riding him.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

He must come from a mutant line of Perchies, then, because Percherons rarely exceed 18hh. Just sayin'.

And @Taffy Clayton- There is no such measurement as .5 when measuring in hands. .1, .2, or .3, yes. .4+, no.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I believe the OP means .5 as 1/2
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Just wondering but the sire must ahve been HUGE, because the mare in the picture you posted in "new foal" is actaully not much of a huge mare considering when you take in the fence height next to her (id say shes not much taller than a 16 at a streach but then again going off one picture is hard to determine the height of a horse)... id say she must have been bred to smoething Very Big to produce the foal. How tall was the sire of that foal?

Good luck with him, he is adorable! I love his star!


----------



## Denim (Feb 27, 2012)

He's really is beautiful!! You're very lucky!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow, can't a person post pictures of their horse without criticism??

Lovely horse, have fun with him!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

We were simply being skeptical. I wouldn't call it criticism as much as being wary. Like others have stated his sire must have been HUGE. and also what added to our skepticism is the fact that she called her horse 19.5hh. It's nothing more than checking up on a puzzling situation


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

palominolover said:


> We were simply being skeptical. I wouldn't call it criticism as much as being wary. Like others have stated his sire must have been HUGE. and also what added to our skepticism is the fact that she called her horse 19.5hh. It's nothing more than checking up on a puzzling situation


 
I'm sure she meant between 19 and 1/2 hands to 20 hands. People on this forum never fail to surprise and disappoint me.

To the OP, that is a gorgeous horse, good luck working with him! And welcome to the forum!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

She could have simply put it as 19.0 1/2 to save confusion.


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

palominolover said:


> She could have simply put it as 19.0 1/2 to save confusion.


And you could have simply inquired if she meant 19 1/2 to clarify instead of doing what seemed like trying to catch her in a lie. 
I was a little skeptical too, but it's not impossible.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I guess I could have. But I guess it's simply my nature to attempt to bluff her into it instead of ask. Raised in a family of cops. I apologize =)


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

mystykat said:


> I'm sure she meant between 19 and 1/2 hands to 20 hands.
> !


If someone writes 19.5 hands. I take it to mean 19 hands plus a half hand.


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

palominolover said:


> I guess I could have. But I guess it's simply my nature to attempt to bluff her into it instead of ask. Raised in a family of cops. I apologize =)


Not to get at you, but it is a new member and all. Sometimes we all seem so rude! haha. Fair enough! Also if someone legitimently meant 19.5 hh, it would translate into 20.1, not 22. 
 Just trying to keep it friendly on here!


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Taffy Clayton said:


> If someone writes 19.5 hands. I take it to mean 19 hands plus a half hand.


 
Yes, that's usually the case!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I guess if you're thinking about it like that. Some other people who are not used to that thought it was 19 hands and 5 inches. I guess somebody should have asked for clarification on that. But no one did. It's over it's done and at least three people have made that point. We need to move on =)


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

So... he is only 3 years old, and already 20hh? That is... amazing to say the least. Amazing, and... strange. He is stunning! Whats his **** and sire's name?


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

Good grief, what does it matter? 3 yo, 19hh, 20hh, that foal, a different foal, why is this worth 3 pages of comments? Nice impression that is being given off for the forum, there, guys.

It's a good looking horse! I'd be proud to ride such a beauty! I'm wondering if it's a characteristic of Percherons to be a bit hot, even though they're considered "cold" - all of the warmblood Percheron crosses I've met have been pretty temperamental. And gorgeous, every one of them....


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Country girl don't you just love ridng the drafts? I always dreamed of riding one, it was amazing the first time I got to ride one. Good luck to you and him. I hope you get to ride him some more. He sure is a beauty!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## countrygirl36 (Feb 26, 2012)

to everyone questioning me, and deciding that im 'lying' i know for a fact he is over 19 hh. sorry for using wrong terminology. didnt mean to offend ya'll. I was posting what my trainers told me, i dont know all the horse termiology. So please, if you have critizism and are really being THAAT opinionated, and are trying your hardest to catch me in a lie, im not lying. So give up. To those of you that are wishing me luck, thank you and thank you for not critizizing.


----------



## countrygirl36 (Feb 26, 2012)

Taffy: yes i love riding this draft, he is absolutly amazing, we are still working with him to prep him for show a little more, but he is working really well, i absolutly love his canter


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

He's stunning.
Would love more pictures of this beauty 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Me, too, voting for more pics. He is gorgeous.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't think anyone meant to "criticize" but, a 20hh horse is HUGE!! lol I would want to know if that's accurate just so I can say "whoa! look how huge that horse is!" 

It's just human nature to wonder. If I said I had a 200 lb dog, someone would probably ask "is he seriously 200 lbs?" 

Anyway, that is a HUGE horse, and a very nice looking one too. I have a Percheron 3 year old too, and she's 16.3hh and still growing. They grow for way too long! i realized today how much she's grown recently... crikey!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Might want to call Guinness World Records soon, as the largest living horse today is 20.2hh (as of 2010). Seeing as he's only 3, sounds like he may just surpass that!

The world record is still only 21.2 hands.


----------



## countrygirl36 (Feb 26, 2012)

Like I said, I was not the one to measure him, that would be my trainers, and he doesnt stand still for very long. he is somewhere in between 19 and A HALF hh and 20. I might not have understood my trainers correctly, maybe they were scepulating, or something about how tall he will get, but they have also said he is about done growing up, he will just get more muscular in the chest. So please if you have any more posts about his height. Keep it to ur self, its very tiring to listen look and deal with, I get it all of you are questioning me. He's a beautiful horse, and should be more recognized than my discription in case my discription ends up being wrong. Thanks.


----------



## Fruitloops (Jul 23, 2008)

Beautiful horse, but I'm smelling something very fishy... and I'll just leave it at that and back slowly away, LOL. 

Have to say one thing though - and I'm really not trying to pick on you I'm just curious - you say he is 3 years old, and the picture you posted of him is from a year ago when he was 2. Now, correct me if I'm mistaken, but that does NOT look like a 2 year old - looks far too filled out to be that young??? Most drafts I know are pretty lanky at 2 and usually take longer to fill out than most lighter horses..... that and the fact that you are apparently unable to post any other pictures... hmmmm... you could see why some of us are a bit skeptical, can't you? It's not anything personal, it's just wanting to make sure none of our legs are being pulled.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Fruitloops said:


> Beautiful horse, but I'm smelling something very fishy... and I'll just leave it at that and back slowly away, LOL.
> 
> Have to say one thing though - and I'm really not trying to pick on you I'm just curious - you say he is 3 years old, and the picture you posted of him is from a year ago when he was 2. Now, correct me if I'm mistaken, but that does NOT look like a 2 year old - looks far too filled out to be that young??? Most drafts I know are pretty lanky at 2 and usually take longer to fill out than most lighter horses..... that and the fact that you are apparently unable to post any other pictures... hmmmm... you could see why some of us are a bit skeptical, can't you? It's not anything personal, it's just wanting to make sure none of our legs are being pulled.


My Percheron will be 3 in May and she's STILL lanky and awkward looking. Her chest is narrow and her butt is high! She's 16.3 now, and by the time she grows into that butt i think she'll be about 17hh. Which is a HUGE horse, especially with how thick and drafty she is. I can totally see how someone could "guestimate" that she'd mature to 20 hands, but in reality she probably wont make it much over 17. My husband's told people that she's like 25hh because to him, all that means is HUGE. She SEEMS double the size of a 15hh QH, but she's not quite THAT big! hahahahaha


----------



## Fruitloops (Jul 23, 2008)

SarahAnn said:


> My Percheron will be 3 in May and she's STILL lanky and awkward looking. Her chest is narrow and her butt is high! She's 16.3 now, and by the time she grows into that butt i think she'll be about 17hh. Which is a HUGE horse, especially with how thick and drafty she is. I can totally see how someone could "guestimate" that she'd mature to 20 hands, but in reality she probably wont make it much over 17. My husband's told people that she's like 25hh because to him, all that means is HUGE. She SEEMS double the size of a 15hh QH, but she's not quite THAT big! hahahahaha


LOL, my Shire gelding just started looking like an actual draft this year - and he'll be turning 5 this summer. He grew upward pretty quick, but didn't fill out in his chest and bum for the longest time. I didn't even get on him until late last summer (when he turned 4). :lol: 

Horses that are wide and thick like drafts always seem SO much bigger to me than they actually are - I always think my gelding is at least 17.2hh but in reality he's probably no taller than 17hh, LOL. Not to say that they can't get that tall! I've seen/heard of some drafts that are crazy tall - not 20hh, but 18/19hh. Definitely not unheard of - it's more the lack of pictures and age that is getting to me. :?


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

This is the world's tallest horse, measuring 20.2hh. 










you can read more about Poe here:
Poe the Clydesdale: The world's tallest horse - Telegraph


He's a Clydesdale and he's 80.8 inches tall at the withers. The former world record holder was only 80.0 inches tall.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Fruitloops said:


> LOL, my Shire gelding just started looking like an actual draft this year - and he'll be turning 5 this summer. He grew upward pretty quick, but didn't fill out in his chest and bum for the longest time. I didn't even get on him until late last summer (when he turned 4). :lol:
> 
> Horses that are wide and thick like drafts always seem SO much bigger to me than they actually are - I always think my gelding is at least 17.2hh but in reality he's probably no taller than 17hh, LOL. Not to say that they can't get that tall! I've seen/heard of some drafts that are crazy tall - not 20hh, but 18/19hh. Definitely not unheard of - it's more the lack of pictures and age that is getting to me. :?


We have a Shire stallion on our farm right now, and ****! He is a gorgeous boy! I actually went to a Shire farm yesterday to brows through their tack shop and I got to see 21 Shires, including their senior stallion who was 17.2hh. I think he was the biggest horse I have ever seen. He was definitely big, and HANDSOME!!


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

One farm near us breeds Percherons that are typical to the ones bred in France - where they originated. I don't think any of their breeding horses are under 17.3hh, some are 19 hh, it's really not uncommon for this breed with certain lines to top out at a little over 19 hh. Most in Canada and USA are bred smaller than that though so maybe people seem a little skeptical because they are not used to seeing this breed get so large, so young. But most Perchrons do mature quite quickly, and are definitely much more developed at young ages compared to alot of draft breeds.

EDIT: I think I'll add that by Percheron standards - this gorgeous horse looks fit, though it's no where near being filled out.


----------



## ClaireDee (Dec 22, 2010)

SarahAnn said:


> This is the world's tallest horse, measuring 20.2hh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's Poe!!! sadly he passed away this January of colic. His owner lives under an hour away from me. He was often at the local fairs and holy **** was he tall!

EDIT: thread about his passing.
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/poe-giant-horse-110654/


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I think to ease our suspicions we really need more pictures of him. Even if people are riding him I think it would help a lot =)


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't think the OP is on here to cater to people's suspicions.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

If you go to her Horses, she has another pic of him under L'il John. And either his handler is 7'0" tall or he's lucky if he's 17hh.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Really people? REALLY?

Does it really matter if the horse is 15 hands or 20 hands? I'm a little surprised at the amount of badgering I am seeing regarding the height of this animal.

I often see posters state that a horse is 16 hands (seems to be the magic number) and it's very obviously closer to 15. I really think the amount of harrassment that is shown on this thread is shameful though.

OP:
Since our members seem to be very interested in the exact height of this animal, can you tell them how you measured? It may be that that the tape measure was off or the calculation was off, or even that the horse was measured from the wrong point. AND it could be that the horse is 20 hands and that's that...


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

he is a nice horse no matter his height


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

As Country girl stated before she was not the one who measured him.
She went by what the owners said.
A mistake was probably made, who cares?


Get over it people!


----------



## countrygirl36 (Feb 26, 2012)

He is 4 now, 3 in the picture. We measured him 2 weeks ago, so he is taller now than he is in the picture. I dont have anymore pictures of him because I dont get to see him all that much anymore, being my barn i ride him at is an hour away and it is winter, and i just had surgery. Thanks. If anyone knows how to delete this account please tell me, I am really hating this Forum. A lot. And i've only been on it 3 days. Seriously if you all have nothing bettter to do than try to catch me in a lie, then ur gonna b waiting an eternity. Because im not lying, I already said I might be wrong on his height. Now DROP IT.


----------



## countrygirl36 (Feb 26, 2012)

And we measured him right before one of my first rides on him. Where we were doing a lot of things, and HE IS SCARED OF THE MEASURING STICK. So he wouldnt stop moving. Its hard to get an exact reading when he's scared of it.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

It get's better- don't go deleting your account. Trust me, the first time I ever posted was on someone else's thread and I felt the same way. I was like "wow I am SO glad everyone is so darn friendly around here!" All because I thought breeding Zebras and Horses together was silly. oh well. Now I love the forum and I am addicted to it. I check it a few times a day if I can, and it's replaced my Facebook addiction!! Give it some time, you might realize that not everyone is out to get you! And I don't think anyone is trying to catch you in a lie, I think there are some people who are concerned that YOU'RE being lied to. That's all. No big deal really.


----------



## countrygirl36 (Feb 26, 2012)

Like I said also, when I heard 20 hh, maybe my trainers were scepulating, and I understood them wrong, but also this Forum seems to be very unfriendly, and it feels like accusations, I'm 15 years old. Not some horse back riding professional. Though I want to be, I am not. I deal with this stuff in high school, and after my surgery a week ago, I thought being able to interact with other horseback riding people, I wouldnt be as depressed, but this had the opposite affect. Lil' John is what we call him, and he is a beautiful horse, I can tell you from the last time I remeber meauring him he was at least 19hh. But from there I cant state anymore facts. I wish I could give everyone more pictures of him, but I cant. I dont have anymore.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

he's gorgeous. Dont get too upset. People can make unnessary coments, just ignore them. I don't know who said percherons don't get over 18hh, but my cousin has a 2 year old that is 17.2, string tests 18.2hh. and wasn't the tallest horse a 21hh percheron stallion?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Ok, I'm really sorry but THIS is why people get so suspicious. First you say your trainer is JUST putting you on him and now you claim you never get to see him anymore.

I'm sorry, but in the past when someone comes in with a professional looking show picture and outrageous claims, most of the time it ends up being a big lie. It would have been completely different if you posted a couple riding pics, but you just post a halter photo of a horse that clearly isn't anywhere near 20hh and state your trainer just got you to start riding a 3 year old Draft. Why? 

It just doesn't make any sense, sorry. Nobody is trying to assume you're a liar, you just didn't give very much information and unfortunately, it's almost a stereotype around here with these circumstances involving people making things up.

This really is a forum of good people, they just tend to be suspicious due to past circumstances!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

countrygirl36 said:


> Like I said also, when I heard 20 hh, maybe my trainers were scepulating, and I understood them wrong, but also this Forum seems to be very unfriendly, and it feels like accusations, I'm 15 years old. Not some horse back riding professional. Though I want to be, I am not. I deal with this stuff in high school, and after my surgery a week ago, I thought being able to interact with other horseback riding people, I wouldnt be as depressed, but this had the opposite affect. Lil' John is what we call him, and he is a beautiful horse, I can tell you from the last time I remeber meauring him he was at least 19hh. But from there I cant state anymore facts. I wish I could give everyone more pictures of him, but I cant. I dont have anymore.


In that picture, I would geuss he's about 16 or 17 hands. That being said, I don't care if your trainers made a mistake or you made a mistake or even if you made up the height, the fact of the matter is, the responses you received were over the top. This forum is actually a welcoming and freindly place and we hope that you decide to make yourself a home here. 

While I am not condoning the badgering that occurred in this thread, I feel the need to defend our members some. I would geusstimate about three times a week some fruitloop comes along and decides... I'm bored so I'm going to harrass the crazy horse people so they post off-the-wall threads just to get a rise.

I think some of our folks have become gun shy on that. They don't mean any harm and I promise, you are welcome in this comunity. In fact, everyone that has a love for horses is welcome here, even if you don't own a horse and have never ridden one. This forum was created for people to share their knowledge, experience, and to ask questions and to educate themselves...


----------



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful horse! <3 don't listen to them, just ignore them and focus on all the good comments towards your horse! Good luck with him!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

There is no excuse.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

palominolover said:


> I think to ease our suspicions we really need more pictures of him. Even if people are riding him I think it would help a lot =)


You are not the horse height control on the forum. 

She is relating her experience. Whether you agree with it or not, she does not have ease or cater to your suspicions. She has nothing to prove to you or anyone. Even if it is not an exact measurement, she is not out to "lie" to us. There is a difference.


----------



## countrygirl36 (Feb 26, 2012)

Kay lets clear some things up. In this picture, it is meant to be of the horse, because this is the horse i now ride as of last September. That is not me holding him in the picture. I dont get to see him anymore because I had surgery, and the whether here in Michigan is very bipolar. I get to see him more in the Spring once I have recovered. I am not someone trying to get a rise out of people, Im a 15 year old girl that is in love with horses, and puts my all into riding them. They are my life, the only thing I live for. This horse is amazing and should be reconized as such, not the fact that I MIGHT HAVE BEEN WRONG. So I am admitting to the fact that I might have been wrong. Please stop accusing. If I could take this whole thread down, and just post the picture of him instead of the caption I would. That way people would stop judgning and accusing. But I cant so please ignore the caption now, this has gone on long enough dont you think?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

BaileyJo said:


> You are not the horse height control on the forum.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I know that I'm a mod and I should not laugh, but you just made me spew diet coke!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

At this point I think it is only fair to lock this thread with a statement informing all members involved in this thread that this is the end of the height topic. Do not refer back to this thread regarding the horses height in future threads.


----------

